
What's the worst part about working at Google? - ot
http://www.quora.com/Working-at-Google-1/Whats-the-worst-part-about-working-at-Google
======
opcon
[http://www.quora.com/Working-at-Google-1/Whats-the-worst-
par...](http://www.quora.com/Working-at-Google-1/Whats-the-worst-part-about-
working-at-Google?share=1)

Bypass the sign-up gate.

~~~
blueblob
Can the link be changed to this one?

